# My newest Sig 226 SSE



## phxjohn (Dec 6, 2008)

Found a great gun shop on the other side of town, couldnt turn this down.


----------



## NCWalrus (Mar 14, 2012)

im drooling


----------



## multistage (Feb 24, 2011)

I picked up one of those last November. Will break it in at a shoot tomorrow. Heavy but as sweet as they get.


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

i got this from the same place a month ago.


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

i love the ss sigs with rosewood grips. good choice. you have great taste in weapons.


----------

